#ubuntu-ph 2011-04-04
<beetlebee> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
#ubuntu-ph 2011-04-05
<Secluded1> wow 18 users?
<Secluded1> what happend?
#ubuntu-ph 2012-04-06
<zakame> hi hi
#ubuntu-ph 2014-04-01
<pusakat> anyone on ubuntu with systemd working? what references did you use to shift from upstart to systemd? 
<LearningDjangoJu> Hello
<LearningDjangoJu> anyone else here learning django
<LearningDjangoJu> ?
#ubuntu-ph 2016-04-07
<MarkDude> zachy: you are the goto Ubuntu Pinoy?
<MarkDude> There is a SFD event in Sept being put on by folks in Cagayan de Oro. I already have some local (to me in California) able to send swag for their event. I can get someone else to help if you are busy.
<MarkDude> Also wanting to know if you need swag for other events. /me is Fedoran, and helps APAC region out as much as I can. Penguin Family :)
 * MarkDude is ok with others giving me an idea whats up. The CDO folks are helping restart a group in Cebu, and have folks in Makati too. So its spreading :)
<MarkDude> Oops, wrong Zak it seems, Sorry po
#ubuntu-ph 2016-04-08
<daspork> I few of the people who did PyCon @ UP Cebu this year work for me, would that contact help any of the mentioned groups?
<daspork> s/I/A
<daspork> I would also be interested in an Ubuntu group in cebu, probably about 20 of us in the office would be.
<MarkDude> daspork: yes, I can get you in touch. They mostly use Facebook, tho email works
<MarkDude> They are a users group. They are mostly Ubuntu, their main push is FOSS. Romar is main contact at moment. CDO group has been active since 2011. He talked with Cebu folks at Python PH
<epal> daspork: what company are you sir? :D
#ubuntu-ph 2016-04-09
 * MarkDude assumes using Facebook will have better results. Will try there :)
#ubuntu-ph 2018-04-07
<dovec> hola
#ubuntu-ph 2020-04-05
<Redmond> hello peeps
